# Devils Lake- Shooting too early??



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Anywhere hear shooting at 5am and 6am this morning in the Devils Lake area?? Seems a little early to me??

I live outside of town and took the dogs out at 5am for a whizz break. I was out there for about 5 minutes and heard 5-6 shots. Like someone was sitting on a pond doing some shooting.

I went out again at 6am to take them for a short walk and heard some shooting again.

Anyone else hearing some early morning shooting??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Did you call the warden?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

2 posts today by 2 different people talking about people shooting early. If you have a cell phone make the call while it is happening. Even if the guys deny it, it still gets the warden in their area and they may think twice next time. Also if they are shooting ducks that early chances are they are nocking more hens down then need be. Got the below from another site but I believe it was in the DL area:



> Ran into one of the local CO's this afternoon. He had just nabbed three guys in the field with 48 birds, and seized their shotguns. Their excuse, you ask?
> 
> These brainiacs told him they thought the bag limit was 12, not 6! I don't know about you guys, but in 1st Grade I learned 3 X 12 = 36. Obviously, thinking on their feet is not this crew's strong suit...
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I was in the Lakota area and also heard shooting WAY to early. It sickens me to hear shots fired 2 hours before legal shooting time. Hope someone catches those idots. uke:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Please make it a point to call the warden, if we don't fix this no one will!

We had literally several thousand ducks on us 15 minutes and right up to shooting time Saturday and showed complete restraint. Nothin' worse than melon heads that can't obey a simple law.

I have the RAP on speed dial. 1-800-472-2121, use it.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Some of the early morning noise could be from propane cannons used by farmers to keep birds away. We heard some of these this weekend.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

NO these were not propane cannons, these were multiple shots all in a row. I have heard propane cannons and know what they sound like and these were not those.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I got to thinking over lunch and it could have been boomers going off this morning. Sounds came from over by the airport or just north of Creel Bay.

I know there are others from the DL area that check this site out, so I guess I was just curious.

Just sounded odd this morning.


----------



## Bucky (Oct 8, 2003)

I worked the night shift. I work outside for the mostpart. These booms were going on all night long and I agree they were north of Creel Bay. It sounded like propane boomers to me also.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Bucky:

That was my first impression as well. Knew there were some DL people on this site, so I was curious.

We can lay this topic to rest now.


----------

